# El Toro (house Of Liquids) - Juice Reviews



## Tom (26/12/13)

*Cigarillos Naturales*

This is a very pleasant taste, I used this mostly over the last few days. Its tangy, but not too much and it has a very light sweetness on the exhale. So far it tasted nice for every occasion, with coffee, or a glass of red wine. After food, or first vape in the morning. I will start now adding enhancing flavours, like a bit of apple, menthol or vanilla. I can imagine that this will match very nicely. I will give some feedback on that too.
Very good fumes, really good TH. Is on my list of ADV's now, in the top 3 of liquids I have tasted so far. Will order this again. Now going on to my other 10ml samples from them.

*My Rating: 10/10*

I used the SVD with Igo-L dripper, 1.3 ohm. Set to 8-9W. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/12/13)

Great Tom, 

Finding a superb flavour is a big thing! 

And I'm sure its great on the SVD/IGO-L. As a matter of interest, have you tried this flavour on the EVOD or PT2 Mini? How does it compare?

Looking forward to hearing how the others go.


----------



## Tom (26/12/13)

nope, using atm only the dripper, its perfect for home use


----------



## Tom (18/2/14)

*Cigar de Paris*

This one I saved since Christmas, I actually don't know why. Maybe because I had the feeling that it was going to be a treat? Well, I geared up the Helios with a fresh setup, and dripped this one. I am on a real nic rush as I type, using 18mg juice . But, the flavor! It is like a real strong cigar with a marzipan undertone. I will definitely order this very soon again, 10ml won't last me long. However, due to the strong flavor it won't be an ADV, but certainly a weekend treat. 
The cigar in it is completely different to the Cigarillo from HoL. Actually preferable to me. It tastes like a very strong tobacco, the likes of Gauloises plain. And quite authentic tobacco, with the added benefit of a lekker marzipan. It is naturally extracted tobacco. This will go next in my Kayfun. 

*My Rating: 10/10 *

I used the Nemesis with the Helios dripper. 0.5 ohm dual coil on cottonwool. And don't forget: taste is subjective

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tom (11/7/15)

I think this must be brought back to life.....by adding some impressions @Andre? 

Would be interesting.... I have just re read this....well, even tho I claimed it would not be an ADV (Cigar de Paris) it was in my rotation for a while here in Germany. And the Cigarillos? I still have some of it, and totally forgot. Maybe I should try loading a tank in the FeV.... only problem could be the age of the juice


----------



## Andre (11/7/15)

Tom said:


> I think this must be brought back to life.....by adding some impressions @Andre?
> 
> Would be interesting.... I have just re read this....well, even tho I claimed it would not be an ADV (Cigar de Paris) it was in my rotation for a while here in Germany. And the Cigarillos? I still have some of it, and totally forgot. Maybe I should try loading a tank in the FeV.... only problem could be the age of the juice


Yes, I shall - just enjoying it at the moment. Try the Cigarillos, am sure it will still be fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (11/7/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, I shall - just enjoying it at the moment. Try the Cigarillos, am sure it will still be fine.


lol....u are right, the juice is probably quite all right still. Just thought about looking for it....and remembered that it was a solid 18mg juice. No chance i can vape this nowadays, being on 3mg 


edit: so disappointed now. Was going to order Cigar de Paris.... just to see that it must have been discontinued. Such a pity.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

